# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box تحديثات :  UB Extended version 1.0.4 Released at 20/06/2012

## mohamed73

*UB Extended version 1.0.4 Released at 20/06/2012* Pinfinder communication bug fixed   * UB Extended version 1.0.3 Released at* *20/06/2012* New file structure(its recommended that you do a fresh install)Software also checks file structure, at each module startAdded samsung s5660 (unlock, imei change, flash)Important file updater addedUpdate all function addedNew pinfinder firmware (v1.9)Some GUI modifications

----------

